
Saving the Hassle of Shopping - bdoux
https://blog.menswr.com/2016/09/07/whats-new-with-your-style-feed/
======
bdoux
As consumers, we felt we needed the option to shop great products that
inspired us without spending time in the discovery process. What if we could
find one place that got to know us in a snap, and offered the latest products
from amazing brands? As professionals from the world of search, e-commerce and
machine learning, we decided we had to fill that void building a great
experience that would turn shopping into an inspiring and satisfying moment.

